# WTB Precision Power Art A404.2



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 14 2010, 03:31 PM~18567138
> *thanks
> *


http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/ele/1943143997.html

There ya go G! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 14 2010, 07:08 PM~18569669
> *http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/ele/1943143997.html
> 
> There ya go G!  :biggrin:
> *



thanks but looking for cleaner. I checked them out though :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:nosad:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

cant get no cleaner then this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Rare-Precision-Po...=item2a0a447faf


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 17 2010, 01:30 AM~18589167
> *cant get no cleaner then this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNIB-Rare-Precision-Po...=item2a0a447faf
> *



I know but it is in Thailand :0 International Orders scare me hno: hno:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 15 2010, 07:13 PM~18579290
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 17 2010, 02:54 PM~18592848
> *
> *


Just pay for insurance when shipping it and expect to wait a couple weeks to get it!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 17 2010, 04:53 PM~18592842
> *I know but it is in Thailand :0  International Orders scare me hno:  hno:
> *


I just ordered something from Hong Kong off ebay


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 17 2010, 04:33 PM~18593456
> *I just ordered something from Hong Kong off ebay
> *


should take about a week to get if they sent it the right away


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 17 2010, 05:53 PM~18592842
> *I know but it is in Thailand :0  International Orders scare me hno:  hno:
> *


dood big deal...im waiting to buy something from at this very moment....im after his a606.2


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 18 2010, 06:11 AM~18597245
> *dood big deal...im waiting to buy something from at this very moment....im after his a606.2
> *



I found a A600 and a A200 clean orig plugs :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Sep 17 2010, 07:38 PM~18593779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit anymore i take what i can get of anything art series.I picked up a a600 for $20 some clown painted it silver.Still none the less it works perfect


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok going crazy now. Just picked up a A404.2 clean in og box. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 20 2010, 06:38 PM~18613594
> *Ok going crazy now. Just picked up a A404.2 clean in og box.  :biggrin:
> *


CANT GO WRONG WITH THE ART SERIES, MY HOMIE HAS A1200.2s STACKED....A404.2, AND A FEW DCX 1000S THEY LOOK LIKE THESE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

LOVE THE ART SERIES....FOUND THIS PIC ON THE WEB


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 21 2010, 10:28 AM~18620678
> *CANT GO WRONG WITH THE ART SERIES, MY HOMIE HAS A1200.2s  STACKED....A404.2, AND A FEW DCX 1000S THEY LOOK LIKE THESE
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER SUPER DUDE... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 21 2010, 01:36 PM~18621666
> *SUPER SUPER DUDE...  :biggrin:
> *


YOU HAVE NO CLUE....PLEASE LEAVE THIS ROOM :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 21 2010, 07:29 AM~18620682
> *LOVE THE ART SERIES....FOUND THIS PIC ON THE WEB
> 
> 
> ...



Im in Art Series Heaven


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wow: DAM....REMEMBER SEEING THOSE AT CRAZY STEREO IN HARBOR CITY


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 21 2010, 01:02 PM~18623600
> *:wow: DAM....REMEMBER SEEING THOSE AT CRAZY STEREO IN HARBOR CITY
> *



hhaha that place was the shit. on Frampton and PCH :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 21 2010, 03:13 PM~18622454
> *Im in Art Series Heaven
> *


most beautiul and respected amp out there :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 21 2010, 09:32 PM~18628238
> *hhaha that place was the shit. on Frampton and PCH :biggrin:
> *


haha yup...my homie took his RX7 there they put kicker speakers... fuckin everywhere with some 12's...and a bunch of black PP amps...fuckin cracked the back hatch bumpin that shit... early 90's that was the place to go...especially if you loved alpine...


----------

